# كنائس وأديره



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*منظر لدير القديس  أنبا مقار





لقطات  للدير من الداخل


كنيسة  ابو مقار

المنارة  الجديدة وكنيسة القديس أنبا  مقار  ويليهم من  الخلف الحصن



كنيسة أنبا   مقار  وفي الخلفية مبنى المضيفة 




كنيسة  القديس أنبا  مقار  وفي الجانب الأيسر كنيسة  الرسل وجزء من المنارة الجديدة




كنيسة الشهيد ابسخيرون

منظر  لكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون القليني 




منظر للباب  الأثري أحد أبواب كنيسة أنبا  مقار  القديمة  والموجود حالياً داخل كنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون القليني




المذبح  الأوسط بكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون 




حوض  الميرون الرخامي الموجود بالهيكل القبلي بكنيسة الشهيد أبسخيرون





كنيسةالشيوخ التسعة واربعون شهيدا
كنيسة  التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات. 








السُلم  الخشبي المجاور لكنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات 
وقد كان يؤدي إلى القلالي القديمة للرهبان على السور الغربي  القديم





منظر يجمع  بين كنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات مع المنارة الجديدة لكنيسة  أنبا  مقار  




​



موضع  الأجساد داخل كنيسة التسعة والأربعين شهيداً شيوخ شيهات 


​*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*الحصن الاثرى








منظر قديم  قبل التجديد يجمع بين
 الحصن الأثري والمعبر المؤدي إليه
 وإلى  الخلف - الشرق - الباب القديم












منظر للحصن  الأثري 












منظر للحصن  الأثري ويظهر بجواره 
البرج  المؤدي إليه




​*
*








منظر يجمع بين قباب الكنائس الموجودة
 بالدور الأخير  في الحصن الأثري 
وهي من اليمين 
" قبة كنيسة الآباء السواح
 قبة كنيسة  الأنبا أنطونيوس والأبنا بولا والأنبا باخوميوس
قبة كنيسة  الملاك  ميخائيل












منظر باب  الحصن من الداخل 
ويُرى أنه مُغطى بالحديد وهو بالدور الثاني







منظر من الداخل يؤدي إلى باب الحصن وهو  مفتوح على المعبر المؤدي إلى خارج الحصن ومن خلفه جرس الدير




​*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*لقطات عامة للدير من الداخل













































*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رسوم جداريه بكنيسه الانبا مقار* 


 *كنيسة  أنبا مقار – هيكل يوحنا المعمدان*

* الصورة  تحددها الجهة الشرقية. ويظهر فيها :*

* 1- داخل  العقد ثلاثة وجوه
 للسيد المسيح، والسيدة العذراء،
 والقديس يوحنا المعمدان 
 وهما في وضع التضرع والشفاعة.*
* 2- فوق  العقد من اليمين
 صورة لهارون الكاهن. *
* 3- وفوق  العقد من اليسار
 صورة لموسى النبي وأمامه
 ما يشبه لوحي العهد. *
 
 *



*

* صورة لهارون الكاهن. *
* 



*

* داخل  المقبب بقايا صورة الميلاد ويظهر فيها رؤوس بعض الملائكة  وبعض الرعاة  والمجوس. هنا وفوق المقبب 
من اليمين صورة العذراء جالسة على
 كرسي بوجه  مشرق جميل الملامح 
غاية الجمال بمسحة قبطية رائعة تخلو 
من أي أثر  للروح  البيزنطية التقليدية،
 وفوق المقبب من اليسار
 يظهر ملاك البشرى بوجهه   المضيء
 البهي وأجنحته الجميلة المزخرفة.
 ويلاحظ الزائر أن أجزاءً من الرأس
 غير ظاهرة وذلك بسبب عملية
 بناء القبة بعد سقوط القبة القديمة. *
* 



*

* أولاً: داخل العقد ثلاثة من الإنجيليين. *
* ثانياً: فوق العقد من اليمين
 إبراهيم يمد يده بالسكين لكي 
يبدأ  ذبح إسحق وهو ينظر 
إلى أعلى بعد أن منعه الملاك. *
* ثالثاً: فوق العقد من اليسار: الغلامان
 اللذان اصطحبهما إبراهيم  ومعهما الدابة
 واضحة في اليسار. *
* 



*

* الصورة تحددها الزاوية البحرية الغربية
، وفي داخل المقبَّب توجد  ملامح لصورة
 اندثرت ملامحها كانت تمثل أحداث القيامة. *
* وفوق المقبَّب من اليمين صورة يعقوب
 وبجواره السلَّم تعبيراً عن  حلمه المشهور
 الذي فيه رأى السماء مفتوحة. *
* أما فوق  المقبَّب من اليسار فتوجد صورة 
مقابِلة لهذا المعنى في  العهد الجديد وهى  
غالباً لنثنائيل وفيلبس وهو يدعوه ليسمع
 من الرب:
 «من  الآن ترون السماء  مفتوحة وملائكة
 الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان.»  يو1 : 51 *
* 



*

 
 *وتمثل فوق العقد من  جهة اليمين ملكي صادق
 وهو يعضد إبراهيم بخبز وكأس خمر بعد 
عودته من كسرة  كَدَرْلَعَوْمر؛ *
* والمقابل له من الجهة  اليسرى
 إشعياء النبي وهو يتقبل من الساروفيم 
( على شكل طائر واقف على قاعدة  ) 
جمرة النار الممسوكة بالملقاط *
* 



*

* وكل ما كان مصوَّراً داخل المقبب فُقد بسقوط طبقة البياض. *
* أما فوق المقبَّب فعلى الركن الأيمن، يُرى زكريا الكاهن وهو ماسك  مبخرة، واقفاً على دَرَج هو درج الهيكل. *
* أما في الركن الأيسر فيُرى ملاك بهي ووجهه مضيء جداً بجلال هو  الملاك جبرائيل يبشر بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان. *
* وتُعتبر هذه الصورة أو الأيقونة الحائطية بمثابة عنوان للهيكل  كله*
* 



*

* رسوم أثرية اكتُشفت حديثاً في  الجانب القبلي من هيكل أنبا مقار (في أسفل  الحائط الشرقي لهيكل الثلاثة الفتية)*
* 



*

* وحدة من  الرسوم الأثرية في هيكل الثلاثة الفتية. كنيسة أنبا مقار.*
* 



*


* جزء من  رسم حائطي يمثل  ”الدينونة“. اكتُشف أخيراً في أعلى الحائط الغربي لهيكل  أنبا بنيامين أثناء  ترميم وتوسيع كنيسة أنبا مقار، ويرى في منتصف الرسم  صورة السيد المسيح  يمسك كتاباً.*
* 



*

* القديس  اسطفانوس  الشماس يمسك كأس الافخارستيا وعن يمينه أحد الرسل الاثنى عشر.  جزء من  أيقونة الدينونة. (الجهة الغربية من هيكل القديس أنبا بنيامين)*

* 



*

* القديس بطرس  الرسول*
* 



*
* رسم  حائطي اكتشف حديثاً (كنيسة  أنبا مقار – هيكل أنبا بنيامين – الحائط   الغربي) يمثل الشهيد مارمينا والشهيد إقلاديوس وبعض الكتابات باللغة   القبطية.*
* 



*


​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*صورة مكبرة  للشاروبيم
 القوة الإلهية التي رافقت القديس 
أنبا مقار  كل أيام حياته. وهى موجودة
 بالركن الشرقي البحري لهيكل 
أنبا بنيامين في  قاعدة القبة.





عَقْد هيكل أنبا  بنيامين.
 والظاهر في الصورة 
أيقونة مستديرة من الأيقونات  التسع
. وهي تمثل  القديسَيْن يوسف الرامي
 ونيقوديموس وهما يحملان جسد الرب
 ذهاباً إلى بستان  جثسيماني.





القديس يوحنا المعمدان





القديسة العذراء مريم










العذراء تتلقى  البشارة






أحد أشخاص  المجوس 

جزء من أيقونة  الميلاد.





جزء من أيقونة  إبراهيم يقدم ابنه إسحق











جزء من أيقونة  البشارة بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان .







إبراهيم يقدِّم  خبزاً وخمراً لملكيصادق.






جزء من أيقونة  القيامة.





*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رسوم جداريه بكنائس الحصن الاثرى*

* الحصن:  كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بالطابق الثالث​*
*​*
*ويظهر في الصورة الملاك  ميخائيل 
حاملاً حربته المشهورة بيده اليمنى.​*
*



​*
*​*

* الحصن: كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل،
 بالطابق الثالث *
* ويظهر في  الصورة القائد المحارب
 يسطس الوزير وأبَّالي بن يسطس. *
*



*

* ويظهر في  الصورة القائد القديس
 المحارب واسيليدس وابنه
 مكاريوس أخو يوسابيوس. *
*



*

* ويظهر في الصورة شخصية القديس 
 أنبا أنطونيوس وأنبا بولا وأنبا باخوميوس
 بالترتيب من اليمين إلى اليسار. *
* ويظهر من أسفل في الوسط  الأسدان
 اللذان اضطلعا بدفن جسد القديس أنبا بولا. *
* 



*

* الصورة تمثل  شخصية الآباء السواح 
( من اليمن إلى اليسار ) 
أنبا صموئيل المعترف، 
أنبا  يؤنس قمص شيهيت، وأبا نوفر. *


* 



*

* الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من  السواح 
وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا نوفر
،  وأبا أبرآم رفيق جورجي التي قد  محتها 
مياه الأمطار من على كلس الحائط. *
* 



*

* الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من  السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا جورجي، وأبا أبوللو. *
* 



*

* الصورة هنا تمثل اثنين من  السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا أبيب، وأبا ميصائيل. *
* 



*

* الصورة هنا  تمثل اثنين من السواح وهم من اليمين إلى اليسار: أبا ميصائيل، وأبا بيچيمي.  *
*



*
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*ايقونات قديمه وحديثه بالدير







أيقونة الثلاثة مقارات  القديسين
– أيقونة حديثة 
وقد كُتب  في أسفلها الإهداء التالي:
"مقدمة من  نيافة الحبر الجليل 
الأنبا  أبرآم مطران كرسي البلينا
لبيعة  القديس العظيم أبي مقار
كوكب برية  شيهات بالدير
سنة 1646  شهداء - 1930م" 







أيقونة القديس يؤانس  القصير – أيقونة أثرية






أيقونة العشاء الرباني –  أيقونة حديثة 






أيقونة عماد المسيح –  أيقونة حديثة 






أيقونة الثلاثة فتية  القديسين في أتون النار – أيقونة حديثة







الثلاث المقارات القديسون

لوحة قديمة مرسومة على  جلد، محفوظة بالدير.
تمثل القديسين الثلاثة  برموزهم 
(أنبا مقار الكبير عن اليمين، 
وأنبا مقار الإسكندراني يحمل كلَّ منهما صليباً
رمز الجهاد النسكي،
وفي الوسط أنبا مقار الأسقف).






صورة قديمة للقديس أنبا مقار







(أيقونة القبلة الحلوة)

إحدى اللوحات الروسية  القديمة –
المعروضة في
كنيسة القديس أبسخيرون  بالدير




*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*اثار قديمه  اكتشفت اثناء التنقيب والترميم

كأس الافخارستيا، زجاجية سليمة 
وكاملة وُجِدَت تحت أرضية 
هيكل كنيسة القديس  أنبا مقار 





بقايا لقَّانات  (أوعية طقس الصلاة على الماء)
 وبقايا قوارير فخارية غاية في القدم. 
موجودة  داخل المتحف الصغير بحري المكتبة.





أعمدة  رخامية  وقواعد مربعة 
ولوحات مذبح وحامل شموع كانت 
مستعملة في هياكل  الكنيسة الكبرى
 بالدير، تكشف عن مدى الهيبة والأبهة 
التي كانت عليها  الكنيسة في 
القرنين  الخامس والسادس.





صليب من  الرخام  بالحفر تحيط به نقوش بديعة. ويُلاحظ وجود طائرين (ربما حمامتان)  على جانبي  الصليب من أسفل. ويُظن أنه كان ضمن نقوش إما لقان أو مذبح. وهو  محفوظ الآن  بالمتحف.



*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*دير السيده العذراء مريم ببنى سويف









**موقع الدير
**





**الخلفية التاريخية
**المكان يعتبر ضمن عدة أديرة قديمة كانت منتشرة بعد القرن الرابع على الضفة الشرقية من نهر النيل فى هذة المنطقة
**و لقد  ذكرة المقريزى المؤرخ الشهير فى القرن الخامس عشر كما يوجد تنوية عنة فى  مخطوطة محفوظة بالمتحف القبطى و أخرى بدير السريان العامر
**و الدير  فى نفس المنطقة التى عثرت ابنة فرعون فيها على الطفل موسى و على بعد عشرون  كيلو متر من الدير تجاة الشمال يوجد دير الميمون و هو أول دير فى التاريخ  أنشأةالقديس أنطونيوس الكبير و قضى فية العشرين سنة الأولى من رهبانيتة عرف  الدير فى القرن السادس عشر و حتى وقت قريب بأنة كان محطة لنقل المؤن  لأديرة البحر الأحمر و مرطز القوافل المتجهة الى هناك و دير السيدة  العذراء   ببياض لة بركة و تأثير روحى على زائرية و هذة البركة مستمدة من مرور  العائلة المقدسة فى مسيرتها أثاء مرورها على مصر نحو الجنوب و كذلك يستمد  بركتة من حياة الصلاة و التسبيح التى عاشها العباد و القديسون فى هذا  المكان على مر أجيال كثيرة و مازال لها امتداد حى لهذا الجيل حيث تأتى  مجموعات كثيرة من أماكن و كنائس مختلفة للصلاة و دراسة الكتاب المقدس و عقد  لقائات روحية و دراسية متنوعة و يستمد الدير بركتة أيضآ من الكنيسة  الموجودة بالدير حاليآ و التى تجددت سنة 1962 و كان قبلها كنيسة قديمة جدآ  تهدمت بسبب فيضان النيل و مازال يوجد من هذة الكنائس القديمة بعض الايقونات  القبطية و قطع حجرية منقوش عليها بالقبطية و أعمدة من الجرانيت و صنوج و  مخطوطات قديمة كتابية و طقسية محفوظة بالدير



**الدير فى القرون الحديثة
**عرف الدير منذ القرن الثامن عشر و حتى هذة الايام بأنة مركز لتجمع الأفراد و العائلات المسيحية من بنى  سويف  و البلاد المجاورة لقضاء أسبوعى صوم السيدة  العذراء   مريم   من 7 الى 21 أغسطس كل عام للتمتع ببركة الدير و البرنامج الروحى الخاص فى  هذة الفترة من قداسات يومية و دراسات فى الكتاب المقدس و الاجتماع المسائى  اليومى بعد صلاة العشية و ندوة ركن الشاطىء و مدارس الاحد اليومية و يشرف  نيافة المطران بنفسة على هذا البرنامج مع مجموعة من الأباء الكهنة و خدام  الكنيسة و تلزم الكنيسة النزلاء بعدم أستعمال وسائل الترفية حيث أن المكان  هو دير و كنيسة و هدف الاقامة بة روحى للتسبيح و الصلوات



**أقسام الدير من حيث الأستعمال 
**حيث أنة يتوافد على المكان كثير من الناس و لهم أهداف مختلفة تم تقسيم المكان لفائدة الأستخدام كالأتى
**القسم الأول
**الكافتيريا مدخل الديرمن ناحية الغرب و هو خاص لمن يقصد المكان لقضاء بضعة ساعات أو يوم للنزهة أو جلسة عائلية بسيطة 




**القسم الثانى
**ركن  الشاطىء بطول الشاطىء أمام الدير و هو خاص بالمجموعات المقيمة بالدير و  التى تقوم بتنظيم خلوات و لقاءات روحية و يمكن فى هذا المكان الجلوس بشكل  فردى للخلوة أو مجموعات صغيرة للمناقشة




**القسم الثالث
**حديقة  العذراء  خلف المبنى القديم و أمام مبنى  العذراء  و هو خاص أيضآ بجلسلت للمجموعات الصغيرة و كذلك لجلوس الاطفال




**القسم الرابع
**مبنى و  حديقة مار مرقس و هو خاص بالمؤتمرات الدراسية و التدريبية المتخصصة كما  يوجد أيضآ ركن الصمت و هو فوق قاعة الأجتماعات الكبرى بالدير




**مركز الرياضة الروحية و المؤتمرات بالدير
**يضم الدير مبانى و أمكانيات جعلتة من أكبر مراكز المؤتمرات التى تمتلكها الكنيسة القبطية فى مصر
**من البرامج التى يقدمها الدير
**برنامج الدراسات الأبائية
**برنامج تنمية المرأة المسيحية 
**برنامج تدريب الخريجين _ أدارة مشروعات صغيرة _ الرسم على الزجاج_ أشغال الابرة _ أعمال كهربائية
**برنامج أعداد قادة شمامسة 
**برنامج دراسات تربوية لخدام الكنيسة
**برنامج تدريبى للعاملين بمراكز الرياضة الروحية و المؤتمرات
**التسهيلات و الأمكانيات
**يضم  المركز عددآ من الابنية التى يتميز كل منها بنوع خاص من الاقامة مما يسمح  للعديد من المجموعات المختلفة بأستخدام أمكانيات هذة الأبنية التى تسع 400  سرير 
**يوجد  بالدير ثمانية قاعات للأجتماعات و هى مختلفة السعة و المساحة يمكن ان تسع  من 40 الى 400 شخص كما يوجد قاعة طعام تتسع لمئتين و خمسون شخص كما يوجد  بالمركز أجهزة مختلفة مثل 
**أجهزة صوتية و تليفزيون و فيديو 
**overhead projector
**slide projector
**كما يوجد معرض للمشغولات اليدوية و مكتبة لبيع الكتب و الصور الدينية و أخرى للأستعارة و يوجد عدد 2 كانتين 


**


**موقع الدير
**يقع الدير على الشاطىء الشرقى لنهر النيل تجاة مدينة بنى  سويف  و على بعد سبعة كيلو مترات من المدينة و يبعد عن القاهرة مائة و عشرين كيلو متر نحو الجنوب و هو ملك و تحت أشراف ايبراشية بنى سويف
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*نبذة عن  اديرة  ومزارات  المنيا 
 
 
 سلسلة  اديرة  صعيد  مصر من الجيزة الى اسوان
 
 هذه النبذة من كتاب والكتاب بعنوان / الدليل الفريد  الى مزارات واديرة الصعيد للقمص يوأنس كمال الجيزة
 منقول لاول مرة على الانترنت  ولحضراتكم فى جروب جميع  اديرة  سوهاج...لم يوجد فى اى مكان اخر غير فى المكتبات  المسيحية فقط
 الكتاب اكثر من 100 صفحة تقريبا
 
 دير الانبا صموئيل المعترف  - القلمون
 كنيسة دير الجرنوس
 دير السنقورية
 كنيسة ابونا عبد المسيح  المقارى بالمناهرة
 كنيسة القديس ابو قسطور القس
 كنيسة الشهيد ابسخيرون  القلينى
 دير العذراء بجبل الطير
 دير القدير اباهور بسوادة
 دير القديس ابو  فانا غرب قصر هور ملوى
 دير ابو حنس شرق  ملوى
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 1- دير القديس الانبا صموئيل المعترف  :
 القديس الانبا صموئيل المعترف من قديسى القرن السادس المسلادى وكان شديد  البأس  قوى الارادة ودافع عن الايمان وعقيديته وتعرض للمهانه مالضرب وعاش  فى منطقة القلمون  ويقع هذا الدير على بعد 55 كيلو مترا شمال غرب مدينة  مغاغة عن طريق العدوة وفى  الدير ثلاث كنائس وهما
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 + كنيسة القديس الانبا صموئيل المعترف
 +  كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبها مقصورة بها جسدى القديس الانبا صموئيل المعترف والقديس  الانبا ايوللو تلميذه
 + كنيسة القديس الانبا ميصائيل السائح وبها مقصوة تحوى  جسدى القديس الانبا  بساده الذى تم اكتشافه فى عهد رئاسة القمص انسطاسى الصموئيلى  وجسد القديس  الانبا دوماديوس وانضم لهم جميعا بالدير جسد الايقف الانبا مينا   الصموئيلى الرئيس السابق للدير
 
 مغرة الانبا صموئيل المعترف .. توجد من  الناحية الشرقية للدير على بعد 5  كيلو مترات وهى قرب قمة جبل القلمون وكان القديس  يقضى بها معظم الوقت فى  اواخر حياته وان كان من الصعب الوصول الى هذه المغارة فى  الوقت الحاضر
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 2- دير الجرنوس : 
 ويذكرها مؤرخ العالم  ابو المكارم فى القرن 12 بأسم دير بيسوس وقد ذكرها الامام المقريزى فى القرن 15م  بأسم دير ارجنوس او دير ايسوس
 وتقع قرية دير الجرنوس على بعد 10 كيلو غرب اشنين  النصارى والكنيسة  الحالية هناك بأسم السيدة العذراء وترجع الى القرن 19م وهى ذات  الاثنى عشر  قبة 
 ويوجد فى فناء الكنيسة بقايا معمارية من تيجان وابدان اعمدة  ترجع الى  القرن 6م من اثار الكنيسة الاقدم التى ذكرها ابو المكارم فى القرن  12
 وتقول الميامر والتقاليد ان العائلة المقدسة وهى فى طريقها الى دير المحرق   وصلت فى هذا الماكن واستراحت فيه وشربت من البنر الموجودة حتى الان بجوار  الحائط  الغربى داخل الكنيسة .. يذكر ابو المكارم والمقريزى واقعة البنر  التى شربت منها  العائلة المقدسة
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 3- دير السنقورية :
 يقع دير السنقورية  على بعد 15 كيلو غرب مدينة بنى مزار فى منطقة البهنسة  الشهيرة بأثارها وتاريخها  القديم حيث سكن حولها ثلاثون الف راهب وراهبة  شاهدهم القديس بلاديوس عند زيارتة  للمنطقة .. والباقى من مبانى الدير هو  الكنيسة الاثرية المجددة التى ترجع الى القرن  18و19 ذات الاثنى عشر قبة ..  لاثة للهياكل وتسعة لصحن الكنيسة .. والدير يتوسط  اربعة اعمدة وتيجان  قديمة من الجانب البحرى والغربى منها وتشير الاعمدة وتيجانها  الى الكنائي  الاقدم التى كانت موجودة بالمنطقة التى قد ترجع الى القرن 6-8 للميلاد  وفى  الكنيسة حجاب قديم ومطعم ومخوطات كثيرة وعدد من الايقونات  الرائعة
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 4- كنيسة ابونا عبد المسيح بالمناهرة  :
 وهى تقع فى قرية المناهرة بعد مدينة مطاى بـ 2كيلومترا وملاصقة لكنيسة  العذراء  بالمناهرة وهى الكنيسة التى سكن الى جوارها الراهب القس عبد  المسيح المناهرى حين  سكن فى كوخ ملاحق للكنيسة وتنيح ودفن فى كنيسة  العذراء واثناء فترة الوحدة التى  مارسها المتنيح الانبا مينا مطران جرجا  فى هذا المكان حينما قام بتعمير المنطقة  وقام ببناء كنيسة ابونا عبد  المسيح واستخرج جسده من المقبرة وقام ببناء بيت للخلوة  .. وذاعت شهر ابونا  عبد المسيح فى المنطقة كلها ثم اشتهرت معجزاته الكثيرة فى ارجاء  الكرازة  وفى الحقيقة ذاعت شهرة القديس كمدرسة متميزة من المدارس الرهبانية الكثيرة   وقدم نموذجا للراهب البسيط الذى يخفى فضائله وراء بعض التصرفات .. الامر  الذى جعل  الناس يحيونه ويطلبون شفاعته .. وصار مكانه مزارا منفردا لعدة  مزايا منها موقعه على  طريق الصعيد كمزار واستراحة واستبشار وعند عودة  نيافة الانبا مينا الى مقر  ايبارشيته عادت السيادة الروحية الكنسية  للايبارشية التى تقع فيها هذة المنطقة  وكانت من قبل ايبارشية بنى سويف  والبهنسا والان تتبع ايبارشية مطاى وكل  تخومها
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 5- كنيسة القديس ابو قسطور القس :
 تقع  قرية بردنوها على بعد 6كيلومترا غرب مدينة مطاى والقديسة قديمة تقع فى  وسط القرية  وهى من طراز الاثنى عشر قبه من طراز القرن 18و19م ويتوسطالصحن  المربع اربعة اعمدة  دائرية تحمل قبة فى المنتصف .. والكنيسة بها حجاب  ومطعم قديم وبها بعض الايقونات  القديمة وبعض المخطوطات
 والقديس قسطور رسم قسا على البردنوها وظل يخدم يهذه  الرتبة بحوالى ثمانون  عاما وانجب ابراهام ودموره وكان كاهنا وقورا خدم شعبه بطهارة  وبر فأحبه  شعبه وتعلق به وكان دائما يثبت شعبه على الايمان المستقيم والجهاد حتى   الدم .. طلب منه والى المنطقة التى كان يحيا فيها (بردنوها) وكان اسمها  (ولاية  القيس ) فرفض ولما فشل معه ارسله الى والى مصر القديمة الذى عذبه  بعذابات كثيرة  ولما فشل معه ايضا ارسله الى والى الاسكندرية وهناك فى  الثغر السكندرى نال اكليل  الشهادة فى 17 توت فى اوائل القرن 4م ورجع جسده  عائما فوق مياة النيل بعد ان القاه  الوالى المتجبر فى البحر ولكنه وصل الى  مدينة البردنوها واستقبله الشعب بفرح عظيم  وكفنوه بكرامة تليق بالقديسين  وبنوا على اسمه كنيسة حفظوه بها جسده الطاهر الى  اليوم
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 6- كنيسة الشهيد ابسخيرون القلينى بالبيهو  :
 وهى تقع فى حدود وقرية البيهو التى تقع جنوب مدينة سمالوط  المنيا   بحوالى 8كيلو  والكنيسة فى الشمال القبلى من القرية ؟؟ وهى بها حجاب مطعم  يرجع الى القرن 18و19م  وكان تم تجديدها على اثار وبعض اعمدة الكنيسة  القديمة
 وتقول تقاليد الكنيسة : ان  الشهيد نقل كنيسة من قلين بمحافظة كفر الشيخ الى بلدة البيهو مركز سمالوط بمحافظة   المنيا   وكان بالكنيسة مائة شخص يحتفلونبزواج سبعة من ابناء قلين ليلا ولما هجم   الاشرار لقتلهم تشفعوا بالقديس فنقل البيعة بمن فيها ومعها الشجرة والبنر  الموجودين  بالكنيسة الى قرية البيهو سمالوط .. وفى الصباح خرج الشعب من  الكنيسة فوجدوا انفسهم  فى مكان غريب فتشفعوا بالقديس فظهر لهم ولم يعرفوه  وطلب من مراكبى ان يوصلهم الى  قلين فطلب دينارا عن كل يوم تستغرقه الرحلة  فاعطاه دينارا عن اول يوم ووعده بأعطائه  الباقى عند العودة ولكن الرحلة  استغرقت يوم واحدا بدلا من عدة ايام واندهش المراكبى  من ذلك وامن بالسيد  المسيح .. وعاهد بأن يهب نصف ايراد المركب الى الكنيسة ولما رجع  المؤمنون  الى قلين لم يجدو الكنيسة وحاليا يوجد مكانها بحيرة القلينى ويوجد   بالكنيسة بالبيهو حتى الان البنر وجزء من الشجرو والبكرة الحديدية والسارى  والخشبى  للمركب والشهيد ابسخيرون له فى دير كنيسة فى برية شيهات كنيسة  باسمه حيث كانت  البرية تتشفع به للدفاع عن اديرتها وتلقبه (غفير شيهات *  او الحامى عنها شفاعته  تكون معنا امين
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 7- دير العذراء بجبل الطير :
 وارتحت  العائلة المقدسة من البهنسا الى مدينة سنوبوليس بالقرب نت مدينة  سمالوط الان ومنها  عبرت النيل الى شرق البحر حيث يقع الاد دير جبل الطير  ويقع الطير على قمة الجبل  الملاصق للنيل والذى يعد من اهم المزارات الخاصة  بالعائلة المقدسة فى مصر مع دير  المحرق وجبل اسيوط
 اسماء الدير .. لقد سمى دير جبل الطير بعدة اسماء وهى ( جبل  الطير- دير البكرة - دير الكف - 
 كنيسة العذراء بجبل الطير
 قامت ببناء هذه  الكنيسة الملكة هيلانة ام الامبراطور قسطنطين فى حوالى عام  44 للشهداء سنة 328م اى  عصر الكنيسةحتى الان 1675 سنة وهى منحوتة فى  الصخرة ويتكون صحن الكنيسة المنحوت من  قطعة واحدة من الصخر وبه 12 لقان  دائرى وسط الكنيسة يستخدم ثلاث مرات فى  العام
 فى خميس العهد وعسد الغطاس وعيد الرسل
 وتوجد بعض النقوش على الحجارة فى  اعلى الباب الغربى للكنيسة وربما كانت هذه الاحجار صور لبعض رسل المسيح له  المجد
 المغارة : لقد كانت المغارة غير معروفة فى الثلاثة قرون الاولى الى حضرت   الملكة هيلانة وامرت بالحفر والنحت عن المغارة التى كشفوا عنها واقامت  عليها الملكة  هيلانة الكنيسة الاثرية والمغارة ملاصقة للهيكل من الناحية  القبلية وهى المكان الذى  اختبأت فيه العائلة المقدسة لمدة ثلاث ايام  وبعدها غادرت المكان
 شجرة العابد :  تقع هذه الشجرة على مسافة 2كيلو جنوب جبل الطير بجوار  الطريق المجاور للنيل والجبل  الواصل من جبل الطير الى نزلة عبيد الى كوبرى   المنيا   الجديد والشجرة لها شكل عجيب  وهى من اشجار البلح ولا يظهر لها فرع رئيسى  فجميع فروعها نازلة على الارض ثم صاعدة  ثانية بالاوراق الخضراء ويطلق  عليها اهل المنطقة شجرة العابد وغالبا ماتكون هذه  الشجرة التى سجدت للسيد  المسيح عند مروره وذكرت قصتها فى ميمر مجيئ العائلة المقدسة  الى مصر الذى  كتبه البابا ثاوفيلس  ال23
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 8- ديرالقديس اباهور - سواده -المنيا  :
 يقع الدير على مسافة 4كم جنوب  المنيا  بعد عبور الكوبرى الجديد الى الضفة  الشرقية وتحيط بالكنيسة مجموعة من مقار القباب على منحنى الجبل باسلوب  بديع
 والكنيسة منحوتة كليا فى الصخر ( كانت معبدا رومانيا ثم تحول الى كنيسة )   المدخل عبارة عن سرداب منحوت فى الصخر يصل الى طرقة عرصية بها بئر قديم  للمياة  ويوجد صحن مستطيل يتوسطه فراغ مربع مغطى حاليا بقبة ويتقدم الصحن  هيكلان منحوتان فى  الصخر والهيكل البحرى كان من العصر الرومانى وتوجد عدة  فراغات فى الحائط القبلى من  الصحن وكانت تستعمل كمقابر قديمة وانشئت كنيسة  اخرى للست دميانة ذات ثلاث هياكل فى  الدور العلوى بمدخل وسلم منفصل  والكنيسة بها عدد من الايقونات وقليل من المخوطات  وقد ذكرها المقريزى  (القرن 15م  )
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 9- دير ابو فانا غرب قصر هور بملوى  :
 يقع الدير فى الصحراء الغربية لقصر هور ويبعد عنها 4كم ويفضل الوصول الى   اتليدم التى تبعد 18كم شمال ملوى ومنها الى قصر هور على مسافة 8كم ثم عبور  بحر يوسف  ثم السير 3كم الى الدير والباقى من الدير هو الكنيسة القديمة فقط  التى اختصرت  مساحتها الى النصف وترك الجزء الغربى منها كفناء والكنيسة  التى ترجع للقرن السادس  الملادى بها هيكل نصف دائرى تزينة الحنيات وعلى  جانبيها اعمدة صغيرة وامام الهيكل  حجاب مطعم قديم
 يلى الهيكل الخورس وعلى جانبيه حنيتان فى السقف بها فرسكات على  شكل صايب  لذا يسمى احيانا بدير الصليب ويوجد فى الركن الغربى القبلى من فناء   الكنيسة البئر وكان بجانب عمود من الاعمدة الاصلية للكنيسة القديمة  واستبدلت باقى  الاعمال باعمدة احداث سميكة وخارج الدير اكوام اترية كتيرة  يوجد تحتها اثار  منشوبيات الرهبان .. وتشير الرهبان الى الحياة الرهبانية  الاولى.. بجوار الدير تقوم  بالكشف عنها حاليا بعثة الاثار النمساوية وقد  اهتمت ايبارشية ملوى وانصنا الاشمونين  بالدير وتم تعميره واعيدت له الحياة  الرهبانية واعترف المجمع المقدس بالحياة  الرهبانية فيه وان كانت  الاتوبيسات الكبيرة تجد صعوبة فى الوصول اليه ولكن الحركة  المعمارية سادت  فيه واصبح للدير شهرته ذائعة الصيت فى المنطقة والدير تم شراء مساحة  شاسعة  من الاراضى لكى تكون امتدار للدير والحياة المعمارية  فيه
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 10- دير ابو حنس - شرق ملوى
 يقع دير  لابو حنس شمال دير البرشا بحوالى 5كم التى تبعد 7كم من عبارة ملوى  لكن ايضا الوضصول  الى دير ابوحنس من معدية البياضية التى تبعد 12كم شمال  شرق ملوى .. وتقع الكنيسة  الاثرية فى الجزء الجنوبى الشرقى من البلدةويقدر  عمرها من القرن السادس الميلادى  وان كان قد استبدل سقفها الحبشى بالقباب  والقبوات بعد اضافة مبانى الاكتاف اللازمة  وعلى جانبى الحوائط وخاصة فى  المحيط الدائرى للهيكل توجد حنايات اكتاف وتيجان  بزخارخ نباتية تؤكد ان  عمرها من القرن السادس الميلادى وعلى مذبح الهيكل البحرى  يوجد لوح رخامى  محفور عليه نص قبطى وبالكنيسة بعض الايقونات والمخطوطات وخارج الباب  توجد  بعض تيجان كنيسة الاقدم للقرن 6م وفى الجبل المجاور توجد كنيسة اخرى منحوته  فى  الصخر مغلقة بباب وتحتاج زيارته تصريح الاثار وهى من عصر اقدم وتزينها  الفرسكات  القديمة .. كما يوجد خارج القرية من الجهه البحرية تل كبير من  الرمال يقال ان  السيدة العذراء ارتاحت فوقه وهناك اعتقاد ان العواقر حين  يزرن هذا التل المسمى كوم  ماريا يعطيهن الرب نسلا
 وتقيم الايبارشية احتفالا كبيرا كل عام فى نهاية شهر  يناير يحضره القيادات  الدينية والسياسية وبعض شعراء الدول الاجنبية للاحتفال بكوم  ماريا
 ومن النوابغ الدينية الذين انجبتهم قرية ابوحنس العالم التاريخى القمص   ميصائيل بحر الذى كان عالما من علماء القرن العشرين فى التاريخ وقرية دير  ابوحنس  تبلغ تعدادها اكثر من 30 الفا جميعهن من المسيحيين الاقباط  الارثوذكس وبالقرية  اربعة كنائس
 
 ║◙▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒◙║
 
 11- ديرالبرشا - شرق ملوى
 اطلقت كلمة  البرشا على هذا المكان الذى كان جبلا ممتدا لسكنى الرهبان حيث  كان يقيم القديس  الانبا بيشوى حبيب مخلصنا الصالح وهو رئيس الرهبان فى تلك  المنطقة لذلك اطلقوا على  المكان دير بى ارشى (دير الرئيس) وقد عاش القديس  الانبا بيشوى فى تلك المنطقة وتنيح  فيها ودفن فى الكنيسة الاثرية التى  تحمل اسمه حوالى 400سنة الى ان جاء اولاده رهبان  برية شيهت ونقلوه الى  وادى النظرون ويبعد دير البرشا مسافة 5كم من معدية ملوى وتقع  الكنيسة فى  الجزء الشمالى من القرية
 وترجع معظم مبانى الكنيسة الحالية الى القرن  12م تقريبا وهى تتكون من هيكل  نصف دائرى على جانبيه حجرات مستطيلة الحجرة الشمالية  هى الاصلية وقد تعدل  الجزء الغربى من الكنيسة بشكل يخالف القديم ةعلى الهيكل توجد  كنيسة صغيرة  بها ثلاث هياكل وخورس واحد وتزين الحوائط والعقود فرسكات هندسية ..   والكنيسة الحالية باسم الانبا بيشوى وكانت تسمى دير النخلة وعلى الجبل  المجاورة  توجد مغارات المتوحدون الاقباط الذين تظهر اثارهم من كتابات  ةصلبان باللون الاحمر  واستعمل بعضها ككنائس وذلك واضح من الحنيات الشرقية
 كما فى الكنيسة الاثرية  بالدور العلوى مدفن لاحد الاباء البطاركة البابا  يوأنس ال67 الذى تنيح اثناء احدى  الرحلات الرعوية فى النيل وكان بالقرب من  هذا المكان فصلى عليه ودفن فى هذا الدير (  دير البرشا *​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

دير السيدة العذراء مريم اخميم بسوهاج​
[YOUTUBE]eL8kbNxU3KQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## free20 (28 أغسطس 2011)

*صور وايقونات ومعلومات*
*حاجة فعلا رااااائعة*
* اشكرك اخى النهيسى*
* مجهود راااائع*
*وموضوع مهم جدا للمعرفة*
* الرب يبارك حياتك*
* شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> *صور وايقونات ومعلومات*
> *حاجة فعلا رااااائعة*
> * اشكرك اخى النهيسى*
> * مجهود راااائع*
> ...


*شكرا جدااا لذوقك
ربنا يباركك

مرور جميل جدا​*​


----------

